# Radeon RX 5700 (XT) Club



## Durvelle27 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey guys, just wanted to create a club for those who decided to make the jump to the Radeon 5700 & 5700 XT GPUs. I myself decided to take the leap and swapped from my EVGA RTX 2070 to the AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50TH Anniversary Edition. Should be here within the week and I’m excited.  

Post what you have


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2019)

Mine came in yesterday


----------



## HD64G (Aug 2, 2019)

Have fun! Try to tune a bit the voltage and the curve fan to have better than stock experience.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Have fun! Try to tune a bit the voltage and the curve fan to have better than stock experience.


Haven't had time to get it in as busy moving. Than i have to remove my 2070 and run a driver sweeper. But hopefully she clocks well.


----------



## HTC (Aug 2, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Have fun! Try to tune a bit the voltage and the curve fan to have better than stock experience.



Not until you can get a sense of the experience with everything @ stock, with whatever games you choose.

Then, tune it however you like and share your results with the rest of us, with how much better / worse it is VS everything stock.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2019)

HTC said:


> Not until you can get a sense of the experience with everything @ stock, with whatever games you choose.
> 
> Then, tune it however you like and share your results with the rest of us, with how much better / worse it is VS everything stock.


Well see

 I run a triple monitor setup so it definitely has its work cut out


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2019)

Can I join? Just purchased the XFX 5700.  Anything I need to know? I have not had an ATI (AMD) card in my system since ati 2900xt.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 14, 2019)

I plan to purchase the RX 5700 and flash the bios to XT.


----------



## PHaS3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi guys, I'd like to join if I may. I just replaced my RX580 Nitro+ SE with a Gigabyte Radeon RX 5700 - stock blower version. Local suppliers didn't have any other cards, and only one 5700. 

So far loving it. Some pics: 



Spoiler: Spoiler... 

















Please pardon the dust lol, PC needs a clean after a particularly dry and dusty winter...


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 25, 2019)

19.10.2 (Optional) should prevent any TDR issues you might experience with earlier drivers. Please try these out with whatever games you guys enjoy playing.

Things to note:
- H.264 encoding still sucks (since Polaris), but HEVC (H.265) encoding is pretty damn nice.
- 144 Hz (and other uncommon refresh rates) may cause the memory clocks to max out, even in idle. If you guys can please test this, let us know what monitor you got and if the issue occurs for you or not. I have to run at 120 Hz for now, which is a drag.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 26, 2019)

nice new card you got there, anyway if you no longer need that blue one, i dont mind pay for that nitro se


----------



## PHaS3 (Oct 26, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> nice new card you got there, anyway if you no longer need that blue one, i dont mind pay for that nitro se


Thank you  depends on where you are though, friend. I have a mate in a nearby city that wants it, but if you're out of South Africa you're going to have a bad time with shipping.

I really am impressed with the performance of this card over the 580 though, feels great.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 26, 2019)

Try using a XT bios as mentioned in front page article. Great way to squeeze an additional 7% of performance.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 12, 2019)

I will, be joining in next week or so, 5700 or xt not sure as of yet. That decision isn't mine to make


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I will, be joining in next week or so, 5700 or xt not sure as of yet. That decision isn't mine to make



I have been very happy with just the 5700. I might flash the bios in a few months if I find it lacking in any way.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 12, 2019)

I'll be happy with either, it's just not my choice to make.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I'll be happy with either, it's just not my choice to make.



Is it Santa's choice to make?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 12, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Is it Santa's choice to make?


Somewhat   it's out of my hands that's for sure


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 14, 2019)

just reserved a blower XT for $255 

Now to wait for RDR2 to be cracked lol


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 16, 2019)

TheGuruStud said:


> just reserved a blower XT for $255
> 
> Now to wait for RDR2 to be cracked lol



Well, turns out MC screwed up. Their system was glitched with a display model that was already sold.
OTOH, the manager did what he could to help me out (I bought a LG 32" 1440P 144hz too). I got an MSI Mech for 330 plus 30 rebate...BUT THEY CHARGED ME 255!!!!!!!! and I got 5% off for using their CC with free 64GB flash drive lol.
Man, too bad I didn't grab a sapphire LOL. I didn't notice till hours later. $585 out the door with tax (over 10%  ).

Yes, this model has a crappy cooler, but it works fine when UV just a little (1.093V so far). I repasted, fixed the thermal pads and cranked her down.
I haven't tried OCing yet, but it does 1950 pretty solid at about 190W.
Temps are good, although, fans are spinning at 2,400 rpm right now (doesn't bother me, I have a decent 5.1 setup and I'm used to highly OCed cards).
Edge- low-mid 70s
Junction- mid-upper 80s
RAM- mid 70s
VRM- 70ish
If I can find some tiny nuts and remove the PLASTIC backplate, then I bet a few more degrees will come off.

I sure can't complain for the value 
MB was giving me trouble, it didn't want to boot, and was rebooting when loading windows. I have no idea. I was able to get the driver installed, then set PCI-e to 3.0 in bios when I thought about it and it's been fine. Asus sucks.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Nov 16, 2019)

So how are 5700 owners getting along now? I recall there being some random issues early on, but have the drivers worked themselves out?


----------



## MazeFrame (Nov 16, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> So how are 5700 owners getting along now? I recall there being some random issues early on, but have the drivers worked themselves out?


There seems to be a wierd quirk with fan control when I launch Afterburner. Apart from that, smooth sailing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> So how are 5700 owners getting along now? I recall there being some random issues early on, but have the drivers worked themselves out?



Mine works great


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 16, 2019)

My Red Devil 5700 works fine


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 19, 2019)

My card arrives tomorrow by 5pm


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 19, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My card arrives tomorrow by 5pm



Do you at least know what your getting or is that still a surprise for you ?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 19, 2019)

I will know tomorrow 






Sapphire RX 5700 Pulse is the card im rocking  will be a nice upgrade from my RX 480.  Dont mind the hair at the bottom lol, i noticed it and air dusted it after i took the pic  3 dogs means alot of hair randomly floating/collecting everywhere


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 20, 2019)

Absolutely loving the 5700  it's rock solid at 1440p max settings


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 27, 2019)

You guys have your dream card and I have my dream card. lol

And they're BOTH amazing.

Am I in the wrong thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the *AMD 5700 graphics card* club thread right?

Hoping to grab one for Christmas for the Batman work computer.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> You guys have your dream card and I have my dream card. lol
> 
> And they're BOTH amazing.
> 
> ...


That bad boi def counts


----------



## HD64G (Nov 27, 2019)

I got on the Navi ship yesterday guys. Got the Pulse 5700 for 319 euros (Black Friday sale price) with a free code of GR:Breakpoint and a 3-month-pass on Microsoft games. Monstrous GPU but my FX8350 keeps it low on CPU-bottlenecked games. When this isn't a thing, it goes at least 50% faster than my RX580 I had previously. Great efficiency, thermals and noise also from the Pulse model.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2019)

HD64G said:


> I got on the Navi ship yesterday guys. Got the Pulse 5700 for 319 euros (Black Friday sale price) with a free code of GR:Breakpoint and a 3-month-pass on Microsoft games. Monstrous GPU but my FX8350 keeps it low on CPU-bottlenecked games. When this isn't a thing, it goes at least 50% faster than my RX580 I had previously. Great efficiency, thermals and noise also from the Pulse model.


Yes the pulse is great temp and acoustic wise. I absolutely love mine


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 30, 2019)

Received my Asus RX5700 Strix OC. Works fine, low temp (Firestrike, 55C), so far so good.

Only thing, I downloaded MSI After burner beta. WHen I have AB running,  gaming or benchmark doesn't work. That's some kinda wierd thing. I might try GPU tweak or Wattman.


----------

